# Help educate Fertility Care Providers with your experience



## happyfeet22

Hi All
There is currently an education project in Scotland which aims to reach members of the public and those who provide fertility healthcare services to educate them about infertility.
Part of this project involves going out and speaking to large groups of trainee and practicing nurses and G.Ps about best practice in infertility care.
This project aims to give students and professionals lots of facts about how we feel things should be done however, nothing can rival hearing a real patients experience of their infertility journey.
So we are desperately seeking volunteers to speak for us in order to reach providers of such important care about their journey so that they can go on an provide better care for others in the future.
We will of course support volunteers avery step of the way and can provide travel expenses ect, so if you are in Scotland or the North of England and are passionate about quality fertility health care and would like to be involved in something really exciting and innovating, please please get in touch.

Thanks Sarah x


----------



## MandyPandy

I'd love to be involved but I live in London.

xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll

Just PM'd you happyfeet22,

I also live in Edinburgh and would be able to go to the Scotland events.

B xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I'm in the North East of England, but I think this is much needed,  we initially went to our gp after 3 years of trying to get pregnant, but being 27 and 24 respectively we were fobbed off.... just because couples are 'to the outside world' - to quote my gp, "young, fit and healthy" - if you've been trying for this amount of time, couples SHOULD be offered tests, rather than an expensive prescription for folic acid !!!

I'm not that far from bonny Scotland, and would love to help spread the word x 

Best of luck 
Sheila


----------

